# Conductor Desnudo Para Proteccion De Cuba



## TSUIMA

Hola, buen día
Hoy continúan mis dudas, solicito de nuevo ayuda.  Aquí las  preguntas: Como puedo traducir lo que he resaltado en rojo?
 *(en negrillas mi intento de traducción)*
terminales internos de los aisladores pasatapas *(internal terminals for ..*pasatapas*......insulators)*
terminal para conexión a tierra consistentes en placas de cobre sólido o acero revestido de cobre (*ground connection terminal made of solid copper plates or  copper coated steel)*
un conductor desnudo para protección de cuba de calibre hasta 250 MCM. *(naked conductor for vat protection up to 250 MCM caliper)*
cambiadores de toma bajo carga *(low charge tap changers)*
cambiador de derivación (*shunt tap changer)*
tapa apernada removible *(removable bolted cover)*
depósito de expansión independiente en el conservador *(independent storage reservoir inside the compensation tank)*
*Gracias.*


----------



## psicutrinius

_*pasatapas*_ (más comúnmente: pasamuros):

Electrical Engineering - Electronics *(EL)*
TERM *aislador pasamuros* 
Note {NTE} se utiliza para el paso de los conductores a través de las paredes o tabiques. 
TERM [B][I]leading-in insulator[/I][/B] 
Note {NTE} used for guiding cables or wires through walls
(Eurodicautom)

[B][I]conductor desnudo:[/I][/B]
[B][I]"non-insulated wire" o "bare conductor".[/I][/B] "[I][B]caliper[/B][/I]" no es la buena. Aquí, según entiendo, sería, o bien [B][I]"size"[/I][/B] o bien [B][I]"gauge".[/I][/B]

[B][I]"bajo carga"[/I][/B] es [I][B]"on-load"[/B][/I]. Para el "cambiador", lo que es yo, NPI. A ver qué dice abeltio...

el "[B][I]conductor para conexión a tierra[/I][/B]" es [B][I]"grounding"[/I][/B] o [B][I]"earthing"[/I][/B] conductor. Uno es British, el otro es American; lo que no recuerdo es cual es cual.

[B][I]"revestido de cobre", "copper-clad".[/I][/B]

El "depósito de expansión independiente en el conservador" (menuda frase, por cierto -en español, quiero decir), tratándose de un depósito de expansión, que es precisamente el caso análogo que citaba en el otro hilo, es un [B][I]"header tank"[/I][/B], así que la traducción de la frase (si como supongo te refieres al "reservoir" de que hemos hablado antes, el famoso "conservador"), sería:

[B]"independent [I][COLOR=red]header tank[/COLOR][/I] inside the... reservoir".[/B]

Ah. Y mira lo que he encontrado en el eurodicautom:


TERM [I][B]cuba de transformador[/B][/I] 
Definition
the steel tank encasing the core and windings of a transformer and holding the transformer oil 
Reference Chambers,Dict.of Science and Technology (1) 
TERM tank of a transformer 
Reference UCPTE 
Note {DOM} electrical energy:transport-transformation-switching stations-protective relays
{GRM} n.p. (2) 
TERM [B][I]transformer tank[/I][/B] 
Reference Chambers,Dict.of Science and Technology;Lex.ferrov. 
Note {DOM} electrical energy:transport-transformation-switching stations-protective relays
{GRM} n.p.


----------



## jalibusa

pasatapas: bushing
conductor desnudo : bare strands o bare conductor 
bajo carga: "under load"; dime, el "cambiador de toma", tiene forma de codo?
calibre: "conductor size", "caliper" es un instrumento de medida.


----------



## TSUIMA

Gracias a todos por las molestias, realmente su ayuda para mi no tiene precio.
Muy bueno lo del Eurodicautom respecto a la cuba de transformador = tanque de transformador según entiendo.  Es decir que debo escribir tank donde se refiera a cuba? ¿sabes? he tratado de buscar información ahí, pero no logro conseguir lo que busco, intentaré luego con más calma.
Debo asumir que lo poco que no cambiaste está "aceptable" tomando en cuenta......  Ah, me pones copper-clad para revestido de cobre, cladding no es revestimiento de acero inox.? (just curiosity) Gracias Psi

Jalibusa me pregunta si el cambiador de toma tiene forma de codo, pues NI IDEA, yo solo tengo el doc. que estoy  traduciendo, sin mas pistas que las
que están allí escritas.  Sin embargo, en un Diccionario para Ingenieros de Louis A. Robb, fue donde encontré ese término de "tap changer" dice: tap (_elec_) toma de corriente, derivación,derivar, y luego: tap box= caja de derivación y tap changer= cambiador de toma.  
Gracias y saludos.
Hasta pronto
Por cierto, quedó "en el tintero" cambiador de derivación, ero quiere decir que mi shunt tap changer está correcto?


----------



## psicutrinius

No, TSUIMA: "cladding" (o "to clad"), es un término general:

*clad 1* 

tr.v. *clad*, *clad·ding*, *clads* 

To sheathe or cover (a metal) with a metal.
To cover with a protective or insulating layer of other material.
The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition
Copyright © 2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company.
Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.

De los "cambiadores", como te dije antes (y bien poco me gusta admitirlo), NPI. El "leading expert" es abeltio, como ya dije. Pero sí sospecho que -como ya va siendo usual con el original de este texto- lo de "cambiador" sea una mala traducción.


----------



## psicutrinius

Vale. Ya lo tengo. "cambiador" (que es la traducción *literal* de "changer"), en términos eléctricos es "conmutador", y ahora sí:

"Cambiadores de toma bajo carga" debería decir "conmutadores de toma bajo carga" y la traducción es "on-load changers" 

El "cambiador de derivación" es también un "conmutador de derivación" y es "tap changer".

Pero esperemos a ver qué dice abeltio. No tengo clara la diferencia (en inglés) entre "toma" y "derivación".


----------



## TSUIMA

Uff Psicutrinius, que buenos son ustedes!!!!!!!
Gracias por este complemento, y sorry about the cladding thing, pero ya ves, salí de la confusión que tenía con eso.
Ahora, si ese conmutador es un tap changer, entonces éste que estoy traduciendo ahora mismo como lo traduzco: "los contactos del conmutador estarán localizados en compartimiento individual con tapa apernada removible y con empacaduras que permita el acceso al conmutador sin abrir el tanque principal o bajar el  nivel de aceite del tanque. Dicho compartimiento tendrá su  propio contenido de aceite, incluyendo un depósito de expansión independiente en el conservador"  what name do you give to this conmutador in english?? acaso commuter? commutator? transfer switch?  QUE?
Disculpa tanta molestia.


----------



## psicutrinius

Pues no estoy muy seguro, pero me inclino por "changeover switch", porque deduzco que se trata de un conmutador (es decir, de un dispositivo que permite cambiar la dirección de una corriente eléctrica entre uno (o varios) circuitos).

Pero un "tap changer" es un "cambiador de derivación", es decir, es un tipo de conmutador también: pasa la corriente de una derivación a otra.

Muy probablemente, tu original (en este párrafo que citas) se refiere a los ya mencionados antes como "cambiadores", solo que ahora les llama "conmutadores", como debía haber hecho desde el principio.

Y lo bueno del caso es que el "traductor" anterior seguramente consiguió que le pagaran el engendro...


----------



## TSUIMA

Si, claro, jajaja, seguro "se la comió"(dicho venezolano cuando algo sale muy bien) con esa traducción que a mí me trae por la calle de la amargura. Mientras más me adentro en ella más me confundo, justo por lo que aqui comentamos, cambian los términos de un momento a otro tratándose del mismo asunto.  Gracias por estos datos.
Bueno, que remedio, si me permiten, espero salir airosa con la ayuda de ustedes.
Have a good rest, saludos


----------



## psicutrinius

Hay maneras de verlo, tsuima. También es cierto que cuando más te adentras en ella, menos te queda...


----------



## abeltio

TSUIMA said:


> Hola, buen día
> Hoy continúan mis dudas, solicito de nuevo ayuda. Aquí las preguntas: Como puedo traducir lo que he resaltado en rojo?
> *(en negrillas mi intento de traducción)*
> terminales internos de los aisladores pasatapas *(internal terminals for ..*pasatapas*......insulators)*
> **
> *Insulator bushings bottom terminals*
> http://www.compow.com/pdf/PCorecatalog.pdf
> **
> **
> terminal para conexión a tierra consistentes en placas de cobre sólido o acero revestido de cobre (*ground connection terminal made of solid copper plates or copper coated steel)*
> **
> *Grounding lug consisting of solid copper or copper cladded steel plates*
> **
> un conductor desnudo para protección de cuba de calibre hasta 250 MCM. *(naked conductor for vat protection up to 250 MCM caliper)*
> **
> *Bare conductor for transformer tank protection up to 250MCM*
> **
> cambiadores de toma bajo carga *(low charge tap changers)*
> *On-Load tap changers*
> **
> cambiador de derivación (*shunt tap changer)*
> *Tapping switch*
> **
> tapa apernada removible *(removable bolted cover) *
> **
> **
> depósito de expansión independiente en el conservador *(independent storage reservoir inside the compensation tank)*
> *Independent expansion tank in the conservator*
> **
> http://www.usbr.gov/power/data/fist/fist3_30/fist3_30.pdf
> 
> 
> **
> *Gracias.*


 
Traducción que arriesgo, comenzando de cero... por lo que si hay algún concepto repetido... pido disculpa al que hizo el posting original (don psicutrinius y don jalibusa)


----------



## TSUIMA

Hola Abeltio
Gracias por tu aporte, si me vale porque hay algunas cosas que corregir de lo traducido por mí.
Como siempre, son todos muy amables.
Ahora mismo estoy corrigiendo algunas páginas del comienzo.  Ya vendré por más.  I only hope to be lucky enough to find you all online.
Have a nice day
Saludos


----------

